# Expiring AA miles



## DebbieF (Aug 8, 2008)

My hsb has 30k due to expire in 1mth. We can buy some miles to prolong their shelf life but he really only flys UA or Luftansia for business-anyone have any ideas what we can do?  Too bad, unlike Delta, they do not have any options like magazines, etc.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 8, 2008)

30k AA miles will get you anywhere is the US and even to some nice Mexican resorts depending on the season.  You can keep them alive with just one small purchase through the AA eshopping program:  https://www.aadvantageeshopping.com/  I think you can still get an itunes purchase for $1.  I also play the games at the Microsoft Livesearch site and transfer the points to AA.  http://club.live.com/Pages/Home/HomePage.aspx

Whichever you do, do it quickly so that the miles have time to post.

Deb


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is another way to pick up miles.  Again, you would need to do this promptly because there will be a delay until miles post to your AA account.

Opinion Place (www.opinionplace.com) has online surveys.  You can sign up as a member (free).  If you qualify for a survey (and you don't always), you can select AA miles as your reward.

There is nothing to purchase.  Usually the surveys are from companies that sell various consumer products.  They take about 15-20 minutes to work through usually.


----------



## BILLVACK (Aug 8, 2008)

And - for today - go to AA.COM and go to Restaurant.com in there partner program.  Get a $25.00 Gift certificate for $2.00 and 5 miles for every dollar you spend ..
Use the coupon FIRST for the 80% off


----------



## lynne (Aug 8, 2008)

Another option is to sign-up with your AA FF # at Aadvantageeshopping 

https://www.aadvantageeshopping.com/ 

and make an internet purchase from any of their participating merchants.   Many to choose from.


----------



## rynker (Aug 9, 2008)

is club live free?  I've never heard of this and it looks great!


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 9, 2008)

rynker said:


> is club live free?  I've never heard of this and it looks great!



Yes... It's a way for Microsoft to get traffic through its search engine.    Most of the games are word games.  My favorite right now is Flexicon - a crossword puzzle type game.  I've probably "earned" 10,000+ miles since it began.

Deb


----------



## Pat H (Aug 9, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Yes... It's a way for Microsoft to get traffic through its search engine.    Most of the games are word games.  My favorite right now is Flexicon - a crossword puzzle type game.  I've probably "earned" 10,000+ miles since it began.
> 
> Deb



Me too. Flexicon gives the most points per game but I like the Spelling Bee. It takes up to 19 days for the miles to post.


----------



## Elli (Aug 9, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Me too. Flexicon gives the most points per game but I like the Spelling Bee. It takes up to 19 days for the miles to post.


Pat, can you please post a link to Spelling Bee?  Thanks.
Elli


----------



## pjrose (Aug 9, 2008)

lynne said:


> Another option is to sign-up with your AA FF # at Aadvantageeshopping
> 
> https://www.aadvantageeshopping.com/
> 
> and make an internet purchase from any of their participating merchants.   Many to choose from.



This is a great way to extend your miles - we bought a 99c song from iTunes and that took care of it!


----------



## driftdiver (Aug 11, 2008)

Two other quick-to-post options:

1) Join points.com (free:  credits 10 miles to you AA account)

2) Donate some miles to charity AAdvantage Partners - Charities

Any activity in your account extends you miles lifetime.


----------



## Elli (Aug 12, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Yes... It's a way for Microsoft to get traffic through its search engine.    Most of the games are word games.  My favorite right now is Flexicon - a crossword puzzle type game.  I've probably "earned" 10,000+ miles since it began.  Deb


Deb, do you have a link to Flexicon and to Spelling Bee Pat is using?  TIA
Elli


----------



## rynker (Aug 12, 2008)

I just click on the link when I get into the game sight...........boy, is this giving my brain some work! Ha!


----------



## Pat H (Aug 12, 2008)

Elli said:


> Deb, do you have a link to Flexicon and to Spelling Bee Pat is using?  TIA
> Elli



Elli, I thought I posted an answer the other night but I don't see it. Go here
http://club.live.com/Pages/Home/HomePage.aspx

Click on "Sign In". That will bring you to the sign in page. If you don't have a Live ID, look on the left hand side of the page to sign up.


----------



## CATBinCO (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the Live Search games tip - I've been playing the games and also letting my 10 year old help out with earning AA miles


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't get past the "initialize account".  Even when I click help and then click customer service, it keeps bringing me back to initialize account.  Has anyone else seen this?  I thought it might be my browser so I switched, but although I could get further in the dialog, I still don't have an initialized account.  Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Elli (Aug 13, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Elli, I thought I posted an answer the other night but I don't see it. Go here
> http://club.live.com/Pages/Home/HomePage.aspx
> 
> Click on "Sign In". That will bring you to the sign in page. If you don't have a Live ID, look on the left hand side of the page to sign up.


Thanks, Pat, I'll try it out later.
Elli


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 17, 2008)

I finally got my Live Search account set up and I've "rejuvenated" my accounts and my husbands.  He travels less than I do so his were in danger of losing miles.

Now I'm playing to actually get additional miles.  Thanks for pointing this out!  Having fun and earning miles.  Great combination.

Sue


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

everyone is sleeping in my house so i played some games,fun stuff. thanks


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Elli, I thought I posted an answer the other night but I don't see it. Go here
> http://club.live.com/Pages/Home/HomePage.aspx
> 
> Click on "Sign In". That will bring you to the sign in page. If you don't have a Live ID, look on the left hand side of the page to sign up.



how do you get it for delta or usair instead of AA?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 25, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Elli, I thought I posted an answer the other night but I don't see it. Go here
> http://club.live.com/Pages/Home/HomePage.aspx
> 
> Click on "Sign In". That will bring you to the sign in page. If you don't have a Live ID, look on the left hand side of the page to sign up.



i guess i am saying thanks for the site, but it is addicting and i go on way toooo much.


----------



## Art (Aug 27, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> how do you get it for delta or usair instead of AA?




When you choose airline miles as the reward, there is a screen that lists the available airlines.  Choose the one you want; there are at least a half dozen to pick from.

Art


----------



## pjrose (Aug 27, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> i guess i am saying thanks for the site, but it is addicting and i go on way toooo much.



Me too!  My daughter and I are sometimes on simultaneously on different computers.  Once we had the same puzzle - the one who finished it first got 25 points, and the one who finished second got 0.


----------

